# Joomla Kalender Modul zu hoch



## fr33zZe (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe gerade die Farben des Kalender-Moduls In Joomla geändert und jetzt ist iwie die unterste Zeile zu hoch und ich hab keine Ahnung warum!

hier mal ein kleines bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und der Stylesheet-code:

```
/* Overall calendar table properties */
.eventcalq table.mod_eventlistcalq_calendar {
    width: 145px;
    padding: 0;
    margin: 0;
    border-left: 1px solid #101010;
    font: normal 12px/20px "Trebuchet MS", Arial, Verdana,  Helvetica, sans-serif;
    color: #616B76;
    text-align: center;
    background-color: #101010 ;
}

/* Blank cell properties */
.eventcalq td.mod_eventlistcalq {
    font: bold 11px/20px "Trebuchet MS", Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif;
    border-right: 1px solid #101010;
    border-bottom: 1px solid #101010;
    width: 21px;
    height: 20px;
    text-align: center;
    background-color: #101010;
}

/* Today cell preperties */
.eventcalq td.mod_eventlistcalq_caltoday
{
    font: bold 11px/20px "Trebuchet MS", Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif;
    border-right: 1px solid #101010;
    border-bottom: 1px solid #101010;    
    width: 21px;
    height: 20px;
    text-align: center;
    color: #F6F4DA;
    background-color: #585858;
}

/* Today Event day cell hover Link / Visited*/
.eventcalq td.mod_eventlistcalq_caltodaylink a:link,
.eventcalq td.mod_eventlistcalq_caltodaylink a:visited{
    text-decoration: none;
    width: 19px;
    height: 18px;
    font-weight: bold;
    display: block;
    color: #608194;
    border: 1px solid #101010;
}

/* Today Event day cell hover */
.eventcalq td.mod_eventlistcalq_caltodaylink a:hover {
    text-decoration: none;
    width: 19px;
    height: 18px;
    font-weight: bold;
    display: block;
    color: #FFFFFF;
    background-color: #0066FF;
    border: 1px solid #101010;
}

/* Non event day cell preperties */
.eventcalq td.mod_eventlistcalq_calday {
    font: bold 11px/20px "Trebuchet MS", Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif;
    border-right: 1px solid #101010;
    border-bottom: 1px solid #101010;
    width: 21px;
    height: 20px;
    text-align: center;
    background-color: #303030;
}

/* Event day cell properties */
.eventcalq td.mod_eventlistcalq_caldaylink, 
.eventcalq td.mod_eventlistcalq_caltodaylink {
    font: bold 11px/20px "Trebuchet MS", Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif;
    border-right: 1px solid #101010;
    border-bottom: 1px solid #101010;
    width: 21px;
    height: 20px;
    text-align: center;
    background-color: #CCE0FF;
}

/* Event day cell hover Link / Visited*/
.eventcalq td.mod_eventlistcalq_caldaylink a:link,
.eventcalq td.mod_eventlistcalq_caldaylink a:visited{
    text-decoration: none;
    font-weight: bold;
    display: block;
    color: #608194;
    background-color: #CCE0FF;
}

/* Event day cell hover */
.eventcalq td.mod_eventlistcalq_caldaylink a:hover {
    text-decoration: none;
    font-weight: bold;
    display: block;
    color: #FFFFFF;
    background-color: #101010;
}
/* Month heading properies */
.eventcalq caption.mod_eventlistcalq_calendar-month {
    font: bold 12px/20px "Trebuchet MS", Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif;
    color: #ffffff;
    background-color: #101010;
    text-align: center;
}

/* Month heading Link / Visited properties */
.eventcalq caption.mod_eventlistcalq_calendar-month a,
.eventcalq caption.mod_eventlistcalq_calendar-month a:link,
.eventcalq caption.mod_eventlistcalq_calendar-month a:visited
{
color: #DFEFFF;
}


/* Month heading Hover properties */
.eventcalq caption.mod_eventlistcalq_calendar-month a:hover{
color: #990000;
text-decoration: none;
}

/* Day of week heading properties*/
.eventcalq th.mod_eventlistcalq_daynames {
    font: bold 11px/20px "Trebuchet MS", Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif;
    color: #616B76;
    background: #101010;
}


/* Tooltips */
.tool-tip {
    float: left;
    background: #ffc;
    border: 1px solid #101010;
    padding: 5px;
    max-width: 300px;
}

.tool-title {
    padding: 0;
    margin: 0;
    font-size: 100%;
    font-weight: bold;
    margin-top: -15px;
    padding-top: 15px;
    padding-bottom: 5px;
    background: url(../../administrator/templates/khepri/images/selector-arrow.png) no-repeat;
}

.tool-text {
    font-size: 100%;
    margin: 0;
}
```

Findet wer den Fehler?

Gruß,
Flo


----------



## Falcon (24. Februar 2009)

So auf die schnelle finde ich da um die Uhrzeit grad keinen Fehler... Aber warum nimmst Du nicht nochmal das Original .css und editierst nochmal die Farben, dürfte schneller gehen als sich da jetzt in die Definitionen reinzufünferln...

Achja, etwas generelles: Anstatt die .css Datei des Moduls zu verändern, solltest Du lieber die Farben in Deinem Template .css neu definieren und mit einem !important Tag versehen, dann werden die Definitionen des Modul Templates "überschrieben"


----------



## fr33zZe (24. Februar 2009)

Falcon schrieb:


> So auf die schnelle finde ich da um die Uhrzeit grad keinen Fehler... Aber warum nimmst Du nicht nochmal das Original .css und editierst nochmal die Farben, dürfte schneller gehen als sich da jetzt in die Definitionen reinzufünferln...
> 
> Achja, etwas generelles: Anstatt die .css Datei des Moduls zu verändern, solltest Du lieber die Farben in Deinem Template .css neu definieren und mit einem !important Tag versehen, dann werden die Definitionen des Modul Templates "überschrieben"


ok ich hab auch keinen Fehler gefunden und wollte nur wisen woran das liegen könnte!
Das mit der css hab ich mittlerweile mit der original css und !important-tags gelöst^^

Wenn doch noch wer nen Fehler findet, bitte posten, weil irgendwo muss das Übel ja sein...

Gruß,
Flo


----------



## Falcon (24. Februar 2009)

Seh ich das richtig, Du benutzt jetzt wieder die Original unangetastete .css fürs Modul, hast die Farb-Definitionen im Template .css überladen und mit !important markiert und trotzdem tritt der Fehler auf?

Funktionierts denn ohne Farbänderung überhaupt korrekt!?


----------



## fr33zZe (25. Februar 2009)

Falcon schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig, Du benutzt jetzt wieder die Original unangetastete .css fürs Modul, hast die Farb-Definitionen im Template .css überladen und mit !important markiert und trotzdem tritt der Fehler auf?
> 
> Funktionierts denn ohne Farbänderung überhaupt korrekt!?


ja das siehst du richtig!
ohne Farbveränderung funktionierts aber sobald ich bei eventlist einen termin eintrage passierts...


----------

